# Question about battery safety



## aktorsyl (17/6/17)

Or to be more specific, a question about the shorting potential of an 18650:

I know if the positive & negative terminals on the battery come in contact with each other and shorts, lots of boomage (or at least fire&brimstone) is to be expected. I also know the entire outer casing of the battery is negative. So needless to say, I'm extremely careful when handling my batteries.

I also assume that touching a battery on both sides simultaenously (with your fingers) isn't dangerous because the resistance of your skin is way too high to cause a short. (I still don't touch the batteries like that, but I've noticed most people do).

However, my question has more to do with e-liquid. What happens if, in a BB (or a Reo, I guess), e-liquid or condensation makes its way to the battery's positive end? It can theoretically seep in beneath the insulator quite easily, and connect the positive to the negative. Is the liquid's resistance also too high (and conductivity also too low) to cause a short?

Again, I'm assuming that's the case, otherwise the designers of the BB would probably never had had the battery in such close unsealed proximity to the tank. But I'd like some technical opinions on this, out of curiosity.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (17/6/17)

I'm no expert in this but Mooch obliguely addressed it in the Vaping Biker podcast:



His words: "That's why it's important you don't clog that (the gaps between the legs of the positive pin) with dirt, you don't clog that up with juice, keep that area clean..."

Presumably, the only way you could clog those holes with juice is if juice spilled/leaked onto the top of the battery. If that would cause a dead short, I guess Mooch would have mentioned it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (17/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Or to be more specific, a question about the shorting potential of an 18650:
> 
> I know if the positive & negative terminals on the battery come in contact with each other and shorts, lots of boomage (or at least fire&brimstone) is to be expected. I also know the entire outer casing of the battery is negative. So needless to say, I'm extremely careful when handling my batteries.
> 
> ...


The conductivity of ejuice is +/- 8.5 mega ohms, using 1cm long probes 1cm apart in both Paulies Guava and Eliqiud Project's General Custard.
So not really something to lose sleep over.
It makes sense to keep that area clean, but worst case scenario is that it could result in current leakage/ battery drain over a period of time.
Much like storing a lead acid battery on the ground with a dirty case causing a small leakage current that depletes the batt in time.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/12/17)

Howzit. I have a question regarding batts in the BB. As most know the battery compartment is very tight in the BB. On my samsung battery its dented the positive terminal a lot. Is the battery still safe? Is there a way I can pull the positive terminal back up again without shorting it?. My lg chocs dont have this issue, i take it the samsung bats positive plate is much thinner than the lg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit. I have a question regarding batts in the BB. As most know the battery compartment is very tight in the BB. On my samsung battery its dented the positive terminal a lot. Is the battery still safe? Is there a way I can pull the positive terminal back up again without shorting it?. My lg chocs dont have this issue, i take it the samsung bats positive plate is much thinner than the lg



There is no way u can pull up a dented battery terminal. I hope it's just a dent and not a hole. 
If it's just a dent will say it's still safe to use. Post a pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 117680




It looks good. I will say use it without any worries

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

If you do decide to straighten it, just be careful you don't short it somehow with a metal implement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

